# Fuera racistas de nuestra Tierra Media: sobre el color de la piel de los personajes en 'El señor de los anillos: Los anillos de poder'



## El Pionero (14 Feb 2022)

"Yo no soy ario", le escribía *J. R. R. Tolkien *a un editor interesado por sus orígenes familiares. "Hasta donde sé, ninguno de mis ancestros hablaba hindostánico, persa, romaní o sus dialectos. Pero, si debo entender que usted está preguntándome si soy de origen judío, lamento decir que no tengo antepasados entre ese ilustre pueblo". 

Estas palabras no eran baladíes en 1938, cuando Tolkien las escribió. En realidad, formaron parte de una carta en la que el autor de _El señor de los anillos _(por entonces, apenas un conjunto de notas) mandaba a freír espárragos a una editorial alemana que quería publicar _El hobbit _en el III Reich, dando a entender que la ideología nazi le merecía el más hondo desprecio. 



'El señor de los anillos: Los anillos de poder' - 6 cosas que sabemos sobre la serie antes de ver el tráiler
"Si preguntas tan impertinentes e irrelevantes como estas van a ser la norma en cuestiones de literatura, entonces no pasará mucho tiempo hasta que llevar un apellido alemán deje de ser una motivo de orgullo", añadía Tolkien. Una vez comenzada la II Guerra Mundial, al creador de la Tierra Media no le dolerían prendas en manifestar su odio hacia Adolf Hitler, un "ignorante de medio pelo" responsable de "volver maldito para siempre el noble espíritu del Norte". 
Acerca de lo que Tolkien hubiera pensado de _El señor de los anillos: Los anillos de poder, _es imposible especular. En parte, porque apenas sabemos nada de las preferencias audiovisuales del profesor (solo que odiaba a *Walt Disney), *y en parte porque, siempre celoso de su obra, a este no le hubiera hecho demasiada gracia la idea de un fan fiction multimillonario ambientado en la Segunda Edad. Ahora bien: a la luz de estas palabras suyas, tenemos claro que el reparto de la serie no hubiera sido la primera de sus preocupaciones. 

Una pena que parte del fandom tolkieniano (más concretamente, al sector del mismo que se cree guardián de las esencias) no piense lo mismo. Desde la aparición de los pósters y el teaser de la serie de *Amazon, *las redes sociales se han llenado de espumarajos (demasiado esperables) que deploran la presencia de *Sofia Nomvete *e *Ismael Cruz Córdova, *por una única razón: ambos intérpretes tienen la piel oscura. 




Sofia Nomvete en 'El señor de los anillos: Los anillos de poder'.Amazon Prime Video
Transcribir estos insultos nos sabría a cenizas en la boca, así que preferimos no centrarlos en ellos: hacerlo sería un esfuerzo que sus autores no se merecen. Solo podemos señalar que, si bien el legendario de la Tierra Media es casi del todo eurocéntrico (normal, ya que Tolkien lo desarrolló a partir de leyendas anglosajonas y cantares de gesta finlandeses, entre otras fuentes), contiene ya de por sí elementos de lo que ahora llamaríamos "inclusividad". Los cuales conviven con sus aspectos más problemáticos. 


Sin ir más lejos, hay que preguntarse cuántos de quienes deploran la presencia de Sofia Nomvete dando vida a una princesa enana sabrán que la fuente de inspiración para los enanos de Tolkien no fue solo los duendes subterráneos del folklore nórdico, sino también el pueblo judío. No es casualidad que los descendientes de Durin tengan una historia de éxodos y migraciones, ni tampoco que las sonoridades de su idioma recuerden a veces al hebreo.
La carta que transcribíamos al comienzo de este artículo sirve para confirmar, además, que Tolkien no albergaba pensamientos antisemitas. Algo que, en el período de entreguerras, resultaba chocante en alguien tan conservador y religioso como él: antes de 1945, recordemos, la hostilidad ante la 'cuestión judía' era algo habitual entre los europeos de derechas. El nazismo, como intuía el propio autor, supo aprovecharse demasiado bien de esta actitud. 
De esta manera, personajes como *Thorin *y *Gimli *resultaron, en su momento, un guiño de Tolkien a los miembros de una minoría excluida. ¿Habrían acusado algunos al autor de 'woke' si hubiera habido Twitter en 1954? Mejor no pensarlo demasiado. 




J. R. R. Tolkien, autor de 'El señor de los anillos'.Cinemanía
En cuanto al color de los elfos, digamos que admite más interpretaciones. Pero, aunque Tolkien insistiera mucho en sus pieles claras y sus rubios cabellos, en la tradición del norte de Europa también hay elfos oscuros _("svartálfar" _o _"dökkalfar")._ La asociación de estos con las fuerzas del mal se considera hoy en día algo más debido a la cristianización de los mitos nórdicos y al sesgo de los folkloristas alemanes del siglo XIX que un rasgo primitivo.
El autor de _El señor de los anillos _tuvo esto en cuenta, indicando en sus escritos que los linajes élficos (los Vanyar, los Noldor y los Teleri) presentan diferencias de color y complexión. Abundando en el tema, podemos señalar la existencia de los semielfos, como *Elrond, *y sospechar que estos mestizos mostrarían aún más variaciones sobre el tipo original. 
Dicho esto, señalemos que entre los elfos de Tolkien y aquellos que le sirvieron como inspiración hay las mismas similitudes que entre un huevo y una castaña: siempre católico, el escritor quiso imaginar con sus personajes a una especie incorrupta por el pecado original, la cual acabó alejándose mucho de sus raíces mitológicas. Pero, incluso teniendo esto en cuenta, si declaramos que las genealogías élficas trazadas por el profesor no dejan lugar para variaciones en los tonos de piel o la fisionomía, estaremos cayendo en un reduccionismo del cual el propio Tolkien acabó arrepintiéndose. 
*Un elfo negro: ¿cosa de herejes? *
Antes de seguir, conviene acordarse por un momento del primer _fanboy _ilustre de _El señor de los anillos. _Hablamos del poeta *W. H. Auden, *que escribió reseñas entusiastas de la trilogía mientras el grueso de la crítica literaria echaba pestes de ella. La amistad entre Tolkien y Auden fue intermitente y espinosa (mientras que el primero era profundamente conservador en todos los aspectos, el segundo era homosexual y de izquierdas), pero, durante su transcurso, hubo espacio para que el poeta formulase preguntas puñeteras. 
Por ejemplo, algo que intrigaba mucho a Auden era la condición de los orcos. Incluyendo en _El señor de los anillos_ una especie absolutamente malvada, más allá de la redención, ¿no habría pecado Tolkien contra su propio catolicismo, imaginando criaturas ajenas a la salvación eterna? 




Un orco en 'El señor de los anillos: Las dos torres'.Cinemanía
Aunque al principio despachara la cuestión con cajas destempladas, Tolkien le dio vueltas hasta acabar razonándola a su manera. La culpa de la maldad de los orcos, explicó a su corresponsal *Peter Hastings *en 1954, no era suya, sino de aquellos que los habían creado y esclavizado. Y, si bien no se arrepentía de haberles empleado como villanos, aceptaba que aún había esperanza para ellos: "Aceptando o tolerando su creación (…) incluso los orcos se convertirían en parte del mundo, que es de Dios y, en última instancia, bueno". 
Las palabras de Tolkien están a años luz de la corrección política, máxime si recordamos que describió la apariencia de los orcos como cercana a "versiones degradadas de esos tipos mongoles que menos nos agradan a los europeos". Pero, sin obviar su índole paternalista y capillitas, debemos quedarnos con su esencia: en la Tierra Media, nadie está excluido de una esperanza que, para el autor, se iguala con la gracia divina. Y, si los elfos son los máximos receptores de dicha gracia, ¿qué nos están diciendo aquellos que solo les toleran pálidos y de pelo claro? 
Tolkien, que habían nacido en Sudáfrica, consideraba el Apartheid "horripilante", y, por muchos que fueran sus prejuicios, detestaba el racismo por anticristiano. Así pues, es probable que la posibilidad de un elfo negro (o de rasgos latinos, o asiáticos) ni se le pasara por la cabeza, pero también podemos apostar a que aquellos que la negaran categóricamente alegando una presunta "pureza" le harían montar en cólera. 
Y la cólera de Tolkien, como bien sabían sus alumnos de Oxford, no era como para tomársela a risa.
*Dándole armas al enemigo*
Teologías aparte, lo más irritante de esta hostilidad reaccionaria contra _Los anillos de poder _es que, creyendo defender las raíces de lo tolkieniano, se pone en realidad de parte de sus detractores más acérrimos. Como, por ejemplo, el escritor *Michael Moorcock, *otro de los padres fundadores del género de fantasía, que cargó contra la obra de Tolkien en su ensayo _Pooh épico _(1978).
Pasando revista a los aspectos políticamente más cuestionables de la Tierra Media, Moorcock acababa condenando la trilogía por su "romanticismo corrupto" que servía, a su juicio, como paliativo al derrumbe del imperialismo británico tras la II Guerra Mundial: _"El señor de los anillos _es la perniciosa confirmación de los valores de una nación en decadencia y una clase arruinada moralmente", restallaba, destacando entre dichos valores la xenofobia, el miedo al cambio social… y, sí, el racismo. 

El que escribe este artículo disfruta por igual de la obra de Tolkien y de la de Moorcock: según cómo uno tenga el día, puede despertarse con ganas de exclamar "¡Alzaos, alzaos, jinetes de Theoden!" o "¡Sangre y almas para el Caos!", siendo consciente de que ambos gritos son caras de una misma moneda. Gracias a ello, sabe que esos ataques no están del todo en lo cierto, y que el atractivo de la Tierra Media sería mucho menos universal si su creador no hubiera imaginado un mundo lleno de lenguas, culturas, paisajes… en una palabra, de diversidad. 
Dicho esto, no conviene hacerse ilusiones: el tirón de la obra de Tolkien entre la extrema derecha sigue estando ahí, y no por casualidad, de la misma manera que la presencia de actores negros o latinos en _El Señor de los anillos: Los anillos de poder _tiene mucho de maniobra publicitaria. Quien piense que los ejecutivos de Amazon no preveían esta controversia, o que no la han tenido en cuenta a la hora de planificar su campaña de marketing, está siendo tan ingenuo como un hobbit. 

Pero, menos mal, los rebuznos políticos y los intereses empresariales son una cosa, y el disfrute ante una obra de ficción, otra muy diferente. La idea de una enana de piel oscura no es en absoluto un atentado contra la obra de Tolkien: como decía Gandalf, "el mundo no está en los libros y los mapas", y el profesor no tuvo tiempo de mostrarnos sus mapas con el detalle que él hubiese querido. Solo nos dejó claro que en estos había sitio para cualquier cosa que cupiera en su imaginación, y también en la nuestra, como lectores. 

Así pues, apreciar y cultivar esa variedad es el tributo más hermoso que podemos hacerle. Y, si eso supone entrar en combate con quienes no saben verlo, bien está: al fin y al cabo, en el Abismo de Helm lo pasaron mucho peor. 









Fuera racistas de nuestra Tierra Media: sobre el color de la piel de los personajes en 'El señor de los anillos: Los anillos de poder'


Ahora que el reparto de la serie de Amazon sirve de pretexto para proclamas muy desagradables, es el momento de recordar que en el legendario de Tolkien hay sitio para todos.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## V. Crawley (14 Feb 2022)

¿Quién firma este montón de gilipolleces?


----------



## BigJoe (14 Feb 2022)

"El mal no puede crear nada nuevo, solo arruinar o corromper lo que las fuerzas del bien han inventado o construido" -Tolkien


----------



## belenus (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Dylan Leary (14 Feb 2022)

El autor de semejante mierda https://twitter.com/solo_en_saigon?lang=es


----------



## Baconfino (14 Feb 2022)

Cuéntame mas, hermoso!, miénteme incluso


----------



## bibliotecario3 (14 Feb 2022)

en el interior de un agujero vivia un hobbit


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Feb 2022)

cuardad bien vuestors ejemplares de las cartas y otros libros que dentro de poco empezarán a sacar ediciones corregidas.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## HumanaeLibertas (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Feb 2022)

po9r supuesto el que escribe el artículo ni se ha leido la obra de tolkien ni los escritos que publicó su hijo. Ha ido cogiendo opiniones de aquí y de allá de terceros y eso demuestra que tiene razón. 

que escriba el una trilogía inclusiva y nos deje en paz


----------



## bibliotecario3 (14 Feb 2022)

entonces los orcos que eran?


----------



## cortoplacista (14 Feb 2022)

Racista, palabra clave para decir antiblanco.


----------



## Reinseiki (14 Feb 2022)

basicamente se creen que pueden entrar al cerebro e imaginacion del autor y sacar sus propias conclusiones que casualmente coinciden con su agenda a pesar de que los hechos en su obra hayan mostrado todo lo contrario

asi mismo escudandose de
qe ejj qe no tuvo tiempo para ampliar su obra y meter muchos moronegros jiji


----------



## Kolobok (14 Feb 2022)

han esperado a que el hijo de Tolkien muera para hacer la política de tierra quemada con el Universo.


----------



## V. Crawley (14 Feb 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Racista, palabra clave para decir antiblanco.



Antirracista es la palabra en clave para antiblanco.


----------



## vagodesigner (14 Feb 2022)

El periodista que ha escrito eso a parte de mentir es follanegros y no lo oculta.


----------



## NPI (14 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Quién firma este montón de gilipolleces?









P.D.: es posibe que "escriba" bajo un pseudónimo.


----------



## harrysas (14 Feb 2022)

Los elfos negros de la nueva serie


----------



## Paobas (14 Feb 2022)

Van a joder una obra histórica que hizo las delicias de mi adolescencia por mor de la ideología progre e inclusiva de mierda de hoy en día. Menos mal que la trilogía de ESDLA no se hizo en estos tiempos grises.``


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (14 Feb 2022)

en vez de lembas les darán sandía y pollo frito


----------



## Covaleda (14 Feb 2022)

Pues nada, ellos mismos.
*GET WOKE*
*GO BROKE*


----------



## Ming I (14 Feb 2022)

La palabra _elfo_ proviene del proto-germánico _*albo-z, *albi-z_, y del nórdico antiguo _álfr_, el alto alemán medio _elbe_. El femenino en español es "elfina/elfa", "elfinas/elfas" (en plural).

La etimología primordial puede ser la raíz proto-indoeuropea _*albh-_ que significa "blanco", del cual también proviene el latín _albus_ "blanco".23


Dicho esto, sacado de mi amiga la wikipedia, solo añado que la serie esta marronoprogre la va a ver su puta madre. Cuando se preocupen menos del rachismo y mas de contar buenas historias yo me molestaré en darles una oportunidad, hasta entonces hay muchas otras formas de entretenerse.
Estoy segura que encontrarán su publico , uno que tenga sus mismas inquietudes. Desde luego al resto lo espantan a base de insultos.


----------



## etsai (14 Feb 2022)

Debemos dar las gracias a que El señor de los Anillos se hiciera a principios del Siglo XXI porque hoy en día sería imposible filmar algo así por culpa de los dos cánceres que asolan el cine hollywoodiense: el abuso del CGI y el progresismo (aunque ya asomaban la patita).

La trilogía original fue un milagro irrepetible.


----------



## amigos895 (14 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Quién firma este montón de gilipolleces?



Alguien que está mal del coco que escribe en 20bulos, apenas he leído pero al ver 20bulos como noticia ya lo vi claro.


----------



## Drogoprofe (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Feb 2022)

Dentro de poco


----------



## alas97 (14 Feb 2022)

estoy esperando que hagan una versión de Ruslan pero en versión progre.



No hay cojones.


----------



## Madafaca (14 Feb 2022)

Seguro que Golum es blanco, ario y votante de Trump.


----------



## Calahan (14 Feb 2022)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> entonces los orcos que eran?



En las pelis los tiñen de negro grisáceo no de negro marrón.
Los orcos son elfos torturados y corrompidos durante años para que sean malvados. Son una degeneración artificial de un estado maligno.
Existe hombres de tez oscura pero no son de la Tierra Media y son mercenarios extranjeros del sur a sueldo del mal.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (14 Feb 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> En las pelis los tiñen de negro grisáceo no de negro marrón.
> Los orcos son elfos torturados y corrompidos durante años para que sean malvados. Son una degeneración artificial de un estado maligno.
> Existe hombres de tez oscura pero no son de la Tierra Media y son mercenarios extranjeros del sur a sueldo del mal.



lo decia por lo de infrahumanos pero buena observacion no los denigraron haciendolos negros


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (14 Feb 2022)

"Los negros no tienen obras ni creaciones que los representen, por eso cogemos creaciones de europeos y las negrizamos."

Nada más racista que los que dicen luchar contra el racismo.


----------



## Th89 (14 Feb 2022)

Existen Dungeons & Dragons y los Reinos Olvidados, en ese universo tienes elfos, enanos, etc., de todos los colores.

De hecho el personaje más memorable es Drizzt, que es un drow (elfo oscuro).

Pero claro, no es tan mainstream y no vende tanto como ESDLA, ergo no interesa.


----------



## V. Crawley (14 Feb 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Existen Dungeons & Dragons y los Reinos Olvidados, en ese universo tienes elfos, enanos, etc., de todos los colores.
> 
> De hecho el personaje más memorable es Drizzt, que es un drow (elfo oscuro).
> 
> Pero claro, no es tan mainstream y no vende tanto como ESDLA, ergo no interesa.



No es por eso. Lo que quieren es que no exista ningún producto cultural europeo en el que sólo aparezcan blancos. Se trata de eliminar nuestros universos y nuestras historias para que no tengamos nada nuestro y en un futuro cercano poder decir a los niños que Europa siempre fue marronácea, que nunca existieron países blancos, que no existe el derecho a una tierra propia para tu propia gente. De eso va todo esto. Por eso ni les importa perder pasta haciéndolo, ni usan historias donde ya hay negros y marrones. Por eso cogen The Witcher, también, para poder destrozar ese universo, que se haga imposible concebir historias en las que todos son blancos.


----------



## Falnesatar (14 Feb 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Existen Dungeons & Dragons y los Reinos Olvidados, en ese universo tienes elfos, enanos, etc., de todos los colores.
> 
> De hecho el personaje más memorable es Drizzt, que es un drow (elfo oscuro).
> 
> Pero claro, no es tan mainstream y no vende tanto como ESDLA, ergo no interesa.



Eso es una manera digna de meter el color oscuro de la piel de una raza, tiene su justificación dentro la lógica de su universo. Además son negros de piel como una polaridad opuesta a la de los elfos y la luz del sol les perjudica en general ya que viven bajo tierra, pero físicamente tienen una fisonomía muy parecida al resto de elfos, no tienen rasgos negroides.

Obviamente ese universo está abierto a público y autores progres, por lo que quizás ya se ha normalizado todo el tema de la inclusión con calzador, llevo muchos años sin saber nada de él.


----------



## NPI (14 Feb 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que hacéis defendiendo / atacando unos libros y en este caso concreto un producto audiovisual que es ANGLOSAJÓN, usuarios que se las dan de ESPAÑOLES o "ESPAÑOLES".

La PROPAGANDA solo les tiene que importar algo a los hablantes anglosajones y no a los hablantes de lengua española / castellana que somos nosotros.

P.D.: En el mundo anglosajón están de acuerdo en DESTROZAR, MANIPULAR, TERGIVERSAR, etc... sus obras literarias / históricas para que sean transferidas, en este caso a un producto audiovisual / videojuego, etc...


----------



## pocoyo82 (14 Feb 2022)

A ver cuando hacen otra de amanecer zulú


----------



## Covaleda (14 Feb 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que hacéis defendiendo / atacando unos libros y en este caso concreto un producto audiovisual que es ANGLOSAJÓN, usuarios que se las dan de ESPAÑOLES o "ESPAÑOLES".
> 
> La PROPAGANDA solo les tiene que importar algo a los hablantes anglosajones y no a los hablantes de lengua española / castellana que somos nosotros.
> 
> P.D.: En el mundo anglosajón están de acuerdo en DESTROZAR, MANIPULAR, TERGIVERSAR, etc... sus obras literarias / históricas para que sean transferidas, en este caso a un producto audiovisual / videojuego, etc...



El problema es que también lo hacen con españoles o cosas españolas.
Si solo se enmierdaran entre ellos pues mira. Luego te salen con esto:








'The Spanish Princess': ¿la peor serie sobre la historia de España?


La serie de Starz sobre la vida de Catalina de Aragón despierta quejas por un acercamiento a nuestro país lleno de errores y folclorismo.




www.20minutos.es












Los errores históricos de «The Spanish Princess», la serie norteamericana que ridiculiza a Isabel la Católica


El carácter manipulador de Catalina de Aragón, la ausencia de Fernando el Católico y la armadura de su consorte




www.abc.es




Y te cagas en la puta que parió a todos ellos, del primero al último


----------



## NPI (14 Feb 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> El problema es que también lo hacen con españoles o cosas españolas.
> Si solo se enmierdaran entre ellos pues mira. Luego te salen con esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Yo solamente he hablado del hilo en cuestión, no de lo que hacen a nuestra historia / literatura, etc...

P.D.: lleváis dando el coñazo desde 2020 con un producto ANGLOSAJÓN.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Julc (14 Feb 2022)

El Señor de los Negrillos


----------



## BogadeAriete (14 Feb 2022)

Amazon comerme la polla hasta la base y luego los huevos blancos. Os va a ver la puta serio NWO vuestra puta madre.


----------



## ANS² (14 Feb 2022)

una cosa es no ser nazi y otra ser un follanegros nivel dios


mira que son retrasados, anda que no podrían haber subido sus suscripciones al Prime de haber hecho la serie bien


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (15 Feb 2022)

Negros no, la Tierra Media no es un zoo


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Feb 2022)

Faltan asiaticos (chinos, Indios), sudamericanos y morunos. 

Asi que la tierra media pese a que tenga "morenos" sigue siendo racista. 

Siempre que quieren multiculturalidad piensan en los afroamericanos como si America fuese 90% blancos y 10% morenos. Olvidandose del resto etnias


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Feb 2022)

Los hay, pero viven en sus reinos/ regiones geográficas , como en Europa durante la Edad Media.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Faltan asiaticos y sudamericanos.



A lo mejor salen los orientales, que deberían ser rollo mongoles.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> "Yo no soy ario", le escribía *J. R. R. Tolkien *a un editor interesado por sus orígenes familiares. "Hasta donde sé, ninguno de mis ancestros hablaba hindostánico, persa, romaní o sus dialectos. Pero, si debo entender que usted está preguntándome si soy de origen judío, lamento decir que no tengo antepasados entre ese ilustre pueblo".
> 
> Estas palabras no eran baladíes en 1938, cuando Tolkien las escribió. En realidad, formaron parte de una carta en la que el autor de _El señor de los anillos _(por entonces, apenas un conjunto de notas) mandaba a freír espárragos a una editorial alemana que quería publicar _El hobbit _en el III Reich, dando a entender que la ideología nazi le merecía el más hondo desprecio.
> 
> ...



Los progres necesitan meter estas parrafadas para justificar todas sus mierdas. Toda esta MIERDA pseudointelectualoide barata para que nos traguemos elfos y enanos negrazos. 
Al final resulta que Tolkien estaba muy influido por su catolicismo y la verdadera eséncia de las mitologias nórdicas nos la van a presentar ahora con esta mierda serie NWO, tócate los cojones.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (15 Feb 2022)

Los orcos son elfos corrompidos por Melkor. La gente de color son los hombres de Harad y de Rhun. Gente descrita como si fueran moros, negros y asiáticos del mundo real.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Feb 2022)

si,si pero
Que lo
Vea tu 
Puta
Madre 
Montada en 
Bicicleta 
Sin sillín


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Feb 2022)

De sus escritos Tolkien los describe como humanoides, de apariencia desagradable, simiesca, diabólica, con ojos rasgados y de apariencia "mongoloide" con pieles de tonos entre verde oscuro, pardo y gris ceniza, orejas puntiagudas como los elfos y afilados colmillos en sus mandíbulas prominentes, y de conductas brutales y violentas. Como un homínido pero en plan mena.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Feb 2022)

Un detalle curioso es que las armas favoritas de los orcos de Tolkien eran las espadas curvas, como las cimitarras, Peter Jackson descartó esta idea en las películas para evitar generalizaciones. Eso sí los Uruk Hai de Saruman con esos machetes parecen trinitarios con cota de malla jaja.


----------



## Vlood (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Espartano27 (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Feb 2022)

Tolkien escribió los libros en la decada de los 20, el racismo era la normalidad y por supuesto que Tolkien se inspiró en ficción, como en la mitologia del pueblo nibelungo, pero tambien se inspiro en la realidad de la historia y asi lo plasmo con acierto Peter Jackson. Los rohirrim son pueblos sajones, Gondor son mas del mediterraneo, como Francia o Italia. Los orcos son negros y los moros los Haradrim y los hombres de la costa (turcos y berberiscos). Asi lo quiso plasmar Peter Jackson, otra cosa es que se diga que Tolkien no era racista, por cuestiones obvias.


----------



## tilo_amarillo (15 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Faltan asiaticos (chinos, Indios), sudamericanos y morunos.
> 
> Asi que la tierra media pese a que tenga "morenos" sigue siendo racista.
> 
> Siempre que quieren multiculturalidad piensan en los afroamericanos como si America fuese 90% blancos y 10% morenos. Olvidandose del resto etnias




¿Que no hay? Solo hemos visto el trailer, espérate a ver la primera temporada entera. Están administrando los marrónidos a cuentagotas para irnos llenado a pocos de odio xD


----------



## DonCrisis (15 Feb 2022)

Un elfo negro. Si es que es de puta coña. Que se vayan a tomar por el culo, hombre ya.


----------



## Wattman (15 Feb 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Un elfo negro. Si es que es de puta coña. Que se vayan a tomar por el culo, hombre ya.



Si los ha habido siempre :


----------



## Espartano27 (15 Feb 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Un elfo negro. Si es que es de puta coña. Que se vayan a tomar por el culo, hombre ya.



Teniendo la oportunidad de meter una raza donde el sexo no se diferencia (enanos), van y meten una negra sin barba...

Teniendo una raza explícitamente blanca (elfos) en el que las 3 subrazas van de blanco a muy blanco (explícitamente mentados) meten el negro ahí...

Teniendo una raza "humana" en la que podrían meter lo que quisiesen, se lo pasan por el forro.

Teniendo el personaje de "maga" más poderosa como es Galadriel, no... Tiene que ser guerrera porque las mujeres blablabla...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (15 Feb 2022)

¿Por qué sabes que no hay moronegros? ¿Has estado ahí?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Teniendo la oportunidad de meter una raza donde el sexo no se diferencia (enanos), van y meten una negra sin barba...
> 
> Teniendo una raza explícitamente blanca (elfos) en el que las 3 subrazas van de blanco a muy blanco (explícitamente mentados) meten el negro ahí...
> 
> ...



en algun texto dice tolkien que galadriel luchó en aqualonde contra los propios noldor en defensa de sus parientes teleri. a parte de eso no vuelve a luchar, en las guerras de beleriand sus hermanos si van a la batalla y espichan pero a ella no se la cita. De hecho las mujeras elfas no iban a la guerra, no recuerdo ningún caso.

pero según KAI como tolkien no dijo en ningún sitio EXPLICITAMENTE que las elfas no iban a la guerra pues entonces iban a la guerra.


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Feb 2022)

pues se olvidan de una cosa: que las razas de la tierra media estaban fuertemente enfrentadas y tenían muchos prejuicios racistas.

pero nada, decimos que los haters son unos idiotas y listo. Luego las series/películas no triunfan... y no se le puede sacar beneficio al dinerito invertido...
mira como jodieron star wars
de las películas nuevas alguien se acuerda ya?
mientras que sacaron el mandaloriano (un producto mayormente para fans) y resulta que están vendiendo la de dios (o no está el baby yoda hasta en la sopa?)

Pasó lo mismo con masters del universo, otra saga a tomar por culo, pero la culpa es de los fans claro.


Si esperas vender algo a gente que sabe de qué va la historia, tendrás que ser coherente con lo que pones...
pero luego los fans son malos y eso porque no compran los giros idiotas que hace el guionista para ganarse las lentejas.


muchos dirán que esto son mamarrachadas, y cada loco con su tema. Seguro que si a algunos de los que dicen que esto son cosas de adolescentes, les ponen a sus actrices porno favoritas con cinco tetas, seguro que la mayoría protestarían (aunque de todo hay en el mundo).


Pues los fans tienen sus gustos, y aunque se puedan cambiar las historias (hay muchas que se han escrito pero no se han rodado, y no cambian para nada la esencia), lo que no se puede hacer es insultar a la inteligencia, como poniendo enanas negras sin barba, cuando gimli el enano y aragorn ya dicen que las mujeres enanas tienen barbaaaa


"Vimos a Gimli hablando de mujeres enanas con Eowyn en _Las dos torres_ :



> Gimli: Es cierto que no ves muchas mujeres enanas. Y, de hecho, son tan parecidos en voz y apariencia, que a menudo se los confunde con hombres enanos.
> Aragorn: [susurrando] Son las barbas.
> Gimli: ¡Y esto a su vez ha dado lugar a la creencia de que no hay mujeres enanas, y que los enanos simplemente surgen de los agujeros en el suelo!
> [Eowyn se ríe]
> Gimli: Lo cual es, por supuesto, ridículo."


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en algun texto dice tolkien que galadriel luchó en aqualonde contra los propios noldor en defensa de sus parientes teleri. a parte de eso no vuelve a luchar, en las guerras de beleriand sus hermanos si van a la batalla y espichan pero a ella no se la cita. De hecho las mujeras elfas no iban a la guerra, no recuerdo ningún caso.
> 
> pero según KAI como tolkien no dijo en ningún sitio EXPLICITAMENTE que las elfas no iban a la guerra pues entonces iban a la guerra.



Y peor la ponen como elfa adolescente cuando ya tiene como 4000 años de de CV edad


----------



## Hrodrich (15 Feb 2022)

Sí que los hay, precisamente son los enemigos malvados de los buenos, que eso es lo que les jode, lol.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Feb 2022)

es que había que ser muy ingenuo para creer que una adaptación en el siglo XXI de la obra de un erudito inglés del s XIX iba a tener una representación racial como la original, que no es sino una narrativa fantástica de una *prehistoria de Europa* *y la raza blanca* basada en sus mitologías y folklore con el filtro de la mentalidad de la época victoriana y la experiencia de primera mano de la PGM.

Vivimos en una época desdibujada, difusa. Hoy todo ha de ser fluido, queer y diverso, diverso en razas y colores, en mestizaje, en género... menos en opinión política, que si no piensas como yo eres un facha


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (15 Feb 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


>




*Lord

Of

The

Refugees*





​


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (15 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> han esperado a que el hijo de Tolkien muera para hacer la política de tierra quemada con el Universo.




Mmmm... te doy zankito, peeeeero ya las "adaptaciones" del Hobbit tenían su nivel de corrupción muy alto.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Feb 2022)

Saben quién va a ver esta mierda, ¿no?


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Feb 2022)

que hagan la trilogía de el elfo oscuro, no es tan difícil









Drizzt Do'Urden - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





y ahí estaría bien metido un elfo negro


pero meter elfos negros y enanas negras el señor de los anillos debería ser considerado delito


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

y los elfos chinos? no hay elfos chinos?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (15 Feb 2022)

Tolkien era inclusive


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (15 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> y los elfos chinos? no hay elfos chinos?



Ni hispanos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ni hispanos



elfos con bigotón anadale quate!!!


----------



## Julc (15 Feb 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Un elfo negro. Si es que es de puta coña. Que se vayan a tomar por el culo, hombre ya.



Maldito rasista

¡¡¡Négrolas, mátalo!!!


----------



## Julc (15 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> que hagan la trilogía de el elfo oscuro, no es tan difícil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los Drows tienen la piel negra y el pelo blanco, pero los rasgos son iguales al resto de los elfos, solo que son un poco más bajos.
Un elfo con cara de chimpancé es como ponerle tetas a un dragón.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (15 Feb 2022)

¿La enana negra será el alivio cómico? ¿Haciendo de negra de Harlem sitcom 90s?


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (15 Feb 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 944477




Hebo fuido sido nazido un nuevo Pepe élfico?


MEMÉESE


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Feb 2022)

Poner a los enanos como ejemplo de inclusión, cuando justamente sus peores rasgos (avariciosos, rencorosos, obsesionados con el dinero) está basada en los judíos...


----------



## laresial (15 Feb 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> una cosa es no ser nazi y otra ser un follanegros nivel dios
> 
> 
> mira que son retrasados, anda que no podrían haber subido sus suscripciones al Prime de haber hecho la serie bien



El mundo multicultural pijo progre que nos llevan, es tal que si eres blanco, automaticamente eres un nazi y por tanto, discriminado negativamente por el bien de la sociedad.
Eres un peligro, por ser blanco, y debes ser exterminado por el bien de todos, a nivel social, voto, puesto de trabajo y ayudas, y obligado a pedir perdón por existir hasta que te mueras.

Ese es Occidente ahora mismo.
El hombre blanco en Europa y en EE.UU. son hombres muertos pero aun no se han enterado, los pocos despiertos que hay, son siempre calificados de nazis.







¿Nos imaginamos que los chinos o los japoneses tengan que hacer peliculas chinas o japonesas multiculturales y multiraciales?
¿sería absurdo verdad?
Sin embargo si lo haces en Europa o América automaticamente eres un nazi.

Son el enemigo, los pijos progres, y deben de ser tratados como tal, por que buscan el genocidio de los blancos.
Ideologicamente hablando. puesto que la gente puede cambiar y despertar.


----------



## Marchamaliano (15 Feb 2022)

Brooootalllll


----------



## Setapéfranses (15 Feb 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Racista, palabra clave para decir antiblanco.



Así es.

Por cierto, no piden que hayan blanquitos en sus paises no? pero ¿aquí sí negritos?


----------



## Falnesatar (15 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ver el trailer y demás, propaganda ideológica venenosa y mediocridad que solo sabe pervertir la obra de otros, como era de esperar...



Esta es la justificación principal de unos de los artífices de todo esto:

"Hablamos con el Tolkien Estate. Si fuésemos totalmente fieles, tendríamos que contar una historia en la que nuestros personajes humanos mueren cada temporada porque saltas 200 años en el tiempo y no ibas a conocer a los personajes importantes dentro del canon hasta la temporada 4. Puede que haya algunos fans a los que les gustaría un documental de la Tierra Media, pero vamos a contar una historia que* lo una todo*", se sinceraron McKay y Payne. 

_Un Anillo para gobernarlos a todos, Un Anillo para encontrarlos, Un Anillo para atraerlos a todos, y en la oscuridad atarlos_


Otra de las imágenes revelan al personaje de *Arondir *(Ismael Cruz Córdova)*, *un *personaje creado especialmente para el show, *así como Bronwyn (Nazanin Boniadi), una mujer que es *madre soltera y curandera*, que parece tener un *romance prohibido* con Arondir.




El tal Arondir ese es el elfo negro.

Que la enana no tenga barba es igual o mas ofensivo.

Seguramente a nivel técnico y visual sea una pasada pero la obra está emponzoñada de base, por mi parte no van a ver un duro.


Este tiene potencial para memes. Nigro Elves!


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2022)

Negrolas tu nuevo elfo favorito


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Feb 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Negrolas tu nuevo elfo favorito



millones y millones de moñecos de negrolas en las tiendas sin vender ni a 0,40. Acabarán enterrados en el desierto junto al juego de E.T.


----------



## dragon33 (15 Feb 2022)

En el mundo anglocojon, las películas por suerte se hacen con criterios de rentabilidad, no es como el cine subvencionado patrio, unos cuantos fracasos a lo mejor les reeducan sobre que es lo mejor para sus negocios.


----------



## brunstark (15 Feb 2022)

El mismo futuro que las cazafantasmas negras y gordas.
Dysney Wars, las superheroinas resilentes, emponderadas y gayfriendly.....
En series ese pestruño de la Rueda del Tiempo.....aguanté el primer capítulo y aún tengo secuelas.

Con la diferencia de que en este caso están destrozando de la manara mas vil y rastrera una epopeya, una obra maestra de la literatura anglosajona. 
El intento y acierto de crear una base escrita de la cultura nórdica en el siglo XX emulando las grandes epopeyas griegas y latinas.

El Señor de los Anillos...pasable. Escenas como la carga de los Rohirrin hacen que no me acuerde de los ancestros del director.

El hobbit........por ahí ya no paso, enanos infantilizados, relaciones entre elfas y enanitos, orcos blancos de ojos azules y los hombres del lago una banda de refugiados del Soho........

Solo agradezco que Tolkien esté descansando y no vea lo que sus herederos han permitido hacer con su legado.


----------



## Larata (15 Feb 2022)

Es una cuestión de coherencia argumental. El color negro lo da la melanina en la piel. La melanina te proteje del sol. Que sepamos, solo los humanos tienen melanina.

En todos los lores los alienígenas son de otros colores, grises, verdes, porque no tienen dicha pigmento.

Ahora mitología Tolkien.

1. En la TIerra media hay negros, los Haradrim por ejemplo
2. Los enanos son mineros, viven bajo tierra ¿Para qué cojones quiere un enano que no ve el sol melanina?
3. Por el mismo motivo ¿Has visto algún enano arquero? No, porque en la mina pueden tener puntería pero con el sol ven mal. Segundo, por la noche ve mejor.
4. Los Valar crearon a los elfos a su imagen, los Valar no son humanos, no tienen melanina, los elfos por tanto no pueden ser negros.

¿Tan difícil es de entender?


----------



## BigJoe (15 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Es una cuestión de coherencia argumental. El color negro lo da la melanina en la piel. La melanina te proteje del sol. Que sepamos, solo los humanos tienen melanina.
> 
> En todos los lores los alienígenas son de otros colores, grises, verdes, porque no tienen dicha pigmento.
> 
> ...



Tal cual, sigo sin entender como es posible la existencia de Negrolas, siendo precisamente un silvano, es decir, una raza de elfos que no emprendieorn la marcha, se quedaron en el bosque negro y lotholorien, en el NORTE de la Tierra Media y conocidos por ser cerrado y no salir de sus bosques salvo fuerza mayor, no les daba el sol ni de rebote ¿Que melanina van a coger?


----------



## Top_Spinete (16 Feb 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No es por eso. Lo que quieren es que no exista ningún producto cultural europeo en el que sólo aparezcan blancos. Se trata de eliminar nuestros universos y nuestras historias para que no tengamos nada nuestro y en un futuro cercano poder decir a los niños que Europa siempre fue marronácea, que nunca existieron países blancos, que no existe el derecho a una tierra propia para tu propia gente. De eso va todo esto. Por eso ni les importa perder pasta haciéndolo, ni usan historias donde ya hay negros y marrones. Por eso cogen The Witcher, también, para poder destrozar ese universo, que se haga imposible concebir historias en las que todos son blancos.



exacto


Se trata de reescribir la historia


----------



## Lammero (16 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pero, menos mal, los rebuznos políticos y los intereses empresariales son una cosa, y el disfrute ante una obra de ficción, otra muy diferente.




That's rich.
Traducido del anglo-jude,
Qué cuajo.









The Secret Jewish History Of ‘Lord Of The Rings’


J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings" presents Dwarves as stateless people who speak a Semitic-inspired tongue.




forward.com





Tolkien was not the first to apply a Jewish gloss to Dwarves. Decades earlier, Richard Wagner’s operatic treatment of the monstrous Dwarf Alberich in his epic “Ring Cycle,” was read as an anti-Semitic caricature for his insatiable greed and what Theodor Adorno identified as “distorted” musical themes and “muttering” speech. As the Times of Israel reported on the occasion of the release of “The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug,” the Dwarves in Tolkien’s own tale of a magic ring flip the script on Wagner’s smear.​​[...,]​​Gimli’s best bud in that roving band is an exceedingly Aryan-looking Elf named Legolas. Tolkien said their relationship was meant as a statement opposing “Gentile anti-Semitism and Jewish exclusiveness” and supposedly based their dynamic on his friendship with a Jewish colleague.(Tolkien would also object to my use of the term “Aryan” to describe Legolas, noting that its association with Northern European peoples, as forwarded by the Nazis, is erroneous.)​



> El que escribe este artículo disfruta por igual de la obra de Tolkien y de la de Moorcock: según cómo uno tenga el día, puede despertarse con ganas de exclamar "¡Alzaos, alzaos, jinetes de Theoden!" o "¡Sangre y almas para el Caos!", siendo consciente de que ambos gritos son caras de una misma moneda. Gracias a ello, sabe que esos ataques no están del todo en lo cierto, y que el atractivo de la Tierra Media sería mucho menos universal si su creador no hubiera imaginado un mundo lleno de lenguas, culturas, paisajes… en una palabra, de diversidad.




SAY NO MOAR!

TL;DR
Gríma Wormtongue is in charge









Why traffic in storybook depictions?


On March 27, 1963 Cardinal Bea HIMSELF met with Rabbis Marc Tanenbaum and Abraham Heschel, representatives of the 'American' 'Jewish' Commit...




mauricepinay.blogspot.com












KIKE MIKE MOREKIKE


Reading a passage from an interview with Kike Michael Moorcock, I was struck YET AGAIN how utterly kike



whatdoyoubelieve.blog.fc2.com


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Feb 2022)

Y más al sur hay hombres de raza negra. No todos estarían sometidos a Sauron, por lo cual si quisieran utilizar actores negros bastaría darle un sustrato y una historia a uno o varios de éstos hombres y traerlos al norte.

Por ejemplo. Sabba Khan es un principe de un país negro del sur, ha sido destronado por los suyos influenciados por los enviados de Sauron y debe huir con cuatro fieles escoltas. Se dirige al norte hasta alcanzar un puerto numenoreano, uno del grupo chapurrea algo de westron y se hace entender. Los numenoreanos le ayudan y le dan pasaje hacia el norte donde se ven enredados en todo el asunto. 

Son de elevada estatura, y gran fortaleza física, portan espadas curvas y lanzas, visten armaduras tachonadas de bronze y son feroces feroces luchadores que no aman a los orcos.

Hala, ya pueden rebanar cabezas a diestro y siniestro al lado de los buenos. Todos contentos.

Elfos negros es simplemente meterlos con calzador.


----------



## etsai (16 Feb 2022)

Pues a mi en su momento no me importó porque ese pasaje me pareció aburrido e infantiloide al estilo Disney con un viejito cantarín, lo que hubiera quedado sumamente ridículo en la gran pantalla. Por poco abandono el libro en ese punto.

Abro paraguas.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Feb 2022)

jajaja cierto!!...sobre todo a Baya de Oro bañándose en pelotas en el rio...

Enigmático completamente, hay por ahí un video en el que se especula que era un Ainur.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Es una cuestión de coherencia argumental. El color negro lo da la melanina en la piel. La melanina te proteje del sol. Que sepamos, solo los humanos tienen melanina.
> 
> En todos los lores los alienígenas son de otros colores, grises, verdes, porque no tienen dicha pigmento.
> 
> ...



hay un argumento que es que los elfos de otras latitudes podrian haber evolucionado al negroc para protegerse del sol... ¿como coño evoluciona un ser inmortal? en el SA Arwen es de la 4ª-5ª generación de elfos desde el comienzo del mundo
Finwe->Finarfin->Galadriel->Celebrian->Arwen


----------



## Larata (16 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> hay un argumento que es que los elfos de otras latitudes podrian haber evolucionado al negroc para protegerse del sol... ¿como coño evoluciona un ser inmortal? en el SA Arwen es de la 4ª-5ª generación de elfos desde el comienzo del mundo
> Finwe->Finarfin->Galadriel->Celebrian->Arwen



No porque los elfos son una raza pura. Si un elfo se junta con un humano sale un humano. Con sangre élfica, pero humano.


----------



## Esflinter (16 Feb 2022)

harrysas dijo:


> Los elfos negros de la nueva serie



Quieres que te pongan a ti? Rata morbida de barriada lumpen


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Ningún enano es ilegal.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> No porque los elfos son una raza pura. Si un elfo se junta con un humano sale un humano. Con sangre élfica, pero humano.



no sé a que te referies con raza pura
en lo moral los elfos no son puros, el silmarilion trata de la caida de los noldor por su orgullo y vanidad terminan rebelándose contra los dioses.
en lo físico, Díos hace a elfos y hombres distintos. Los Valar no tienen la autoridad para cambiar lo que ha hecho Dios sin su consentimiento. Por eso cuando se encuentran con el pastel de los medioelfos, con el consentimiento de Dios deciden que los interesados decidan por si mismos.

Earendil es medio elfo y los valar le piden una decisión, El es un poco panoli y no sabe que decir así que su esposa que es más lista se adelanta y dice "eh eh ehhhhh elfos elfos"... Earendil y Elwing elfos.

Y sus hijos aun peor tienen sangre elfica, humana y divina asíque los valar les piden una elección: Elros decide ser humano y Elron elfo, siendo los dos medioelfos.

en las historias de tolkien la union de elfos y humanos es muy rara (3 casos) y solo se producen porque hay un destino superior operando para que se produzcan.


----------



## Fermi (16 Feb 2022)

Como si lo viera, elfos negros y Orcos blancos.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Ningún elfo es ilegal.


----------



## Larata (16 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no sé a que te referies con raza pura
> en lo moral los elfos no son puros, el silmarilion trata de la caida de los noldor por su orgullo y vanidad terminan rebelándose contra los dioses.
> en lo físico, Díos hace a elfos y hombres distintos. Los Valar no tienen la autoridad para cambiar lo que ha hecho Dios sin su consentimiento. Por eso cuando se encuentran con el pastel de los medioelfos, con el consentimiento de Dios deciden que los interesados decidan por si mismos.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo lo has dicho, no se puede ser medio elfo en el sentido de híbrido


----------



## Falnesatar (17 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Tú mismo lo has dicho, no se puede ser medio elfo en el sentido de híbrido



Es la lógica del universo creado por Tolkien, no hay una enciclopedia que detalle todo a lo barrio sésamo pero solo basta con leer su obra para entenderla.

El término puro en cuanto a la raza tiene muchos sesgos y más en la cultura distópica del lenguaje actual, pero realmente es como funciona según su autor, si un elfo se mezcla con humano el hijo tiene fisonomía humana aunque tenga sangre élfica.

El elfo africano es como la enana sin barba o la galadriel guerrera, pasarse por el forro de los cojones la obra original y usarla para su beneficio ideológico.

"Evil cannot create anything new, it can only distort and destroy what was invented or created by the forces of good"


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

Es flipante el "Fuera Racistas de nuestra Tierra Media" cuando la obra de Tolkien,

es con cada una de las putas letras: 

R A C I S T A.

Como pocas en la Historia.


Razas de "ficción" sí. 

Pero R A C I S T A.


----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Feb 2022)

Uno de los pilares de la Tierra Media era que la moronegrada eran los enemigos de los pueblos blancos y libres. Obviamente, esto va en contra de los postulados globalistas progres, así que tenían que joder el tema metiendo negros por doquier.

Seamos honestos, esto estaba cantado que lo iban a hacer y a nadie le pilla de sorpresa.

Lo que me consuela es pensar que esta mierda caerá en el olvido en cuanto los fans de la trilogía original le demos un hermoso corte de mangas y no hagan mas temporadas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Feb 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Es flipante el "Fuera Racistas de nuestra Tierra Media" cuando la obra de Tolkien,
> 
> es con cada una de las putas letras:
> 
> ...



Se han apoderado de su lore y encima se piensan que pueden sermonearnos.


----------



## LostSouls (18 Feb 2022)

Uff pillo sitio en hilo con gifs míticos.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (18 Feb 2022)

en un agujero vivia un hobbit y lo que empezo siendo un cuento que tolkien le contaba a sus crios para hacerlos sonreir 
en la actualidad se ha convertido en un debate para hacernos llorar 

fumando en pipa y con una voluta de humo redonda y perfecta me voy a sumergir en un viaje inesperado  
disfrutemos de la obra de tolkien y dejemos de hablar de sucedaneos no soy partidario de hacer propaganda de algo que no lo merece


----------



## Survivor101 (18 Feb 2022)

Vomitivo, como todo lo que producen los progres.


----------



## BigJoe (18 Feb 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Uno de los pilares de la Tierra Media era que la moronegrada eran los enemigos de los pueblos blancos y libres. Obviamente, esto va en contra de los postulados globalistas progres, así que tenían que joder el tema metiendo negros por doquier.
> 
> Seamos honestos, esto estaba cantado que lo iban a hacer y a nadie le pilla de sorpresa.
> 
> Lo que me consuela es pensar que esta mierda caerá en el olvido en cuanto los fans de la trilogía original le demos un hermoso corte de mangas y no hagan mas temporadas.



Quiero creer que será así, pero por cada fan "detestable"que pierden ganan niños pequeños y algún padre distríado woke, les sale a cuenta meter basura ideológica aunque pierdan dinero, otorga votos, es decir, poder.


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Feb 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Es flipante el "Fuera Racistas de nuestra Tierra Media" cuando la obra de Tolkien,
> 
> es con cada una de las putas letras:
> 
> ...



Es que la naturaleza es "racista".


----------



## hortera (18 Feb 2022)

que los negros son feos con cara de mono es racista


----------



## Lammero (19 Feb 2022)

How The Rings of Power is changing The Lord of the Rings mythology


The other week, Amazon revealed the title of its upcoming Lord of the Rings prequel series: The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power. Then it released ...




winteriscoming.net





Incidentally, Córdova and Nomvete are the first people of color to play an elf and a dwarf respectively. Back when the cast was announced, there was some backlash over the very idea of bringing people of color into Middle-earth, which has always looked pretty white. “It felt only natural to us that an adaptation of Tolkien’s work would reflect what the world actually looks like,” said executive producer Lindsey Weber. “Tolkien is for everyone. His stories are about his fictional races doing their best work when they leave the isolation of their own cultures and come together.”​​


----------



## Abrojo (19 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> hay un argumento que es que los elfos de otras latitudes podrian haber evolucionado al negroc para protegerse del sol... ¿como coño evoluciona un ser inmortal? en el SA Arwen es de la 4ª-5ª generación de elfos desde el comienzo del mundo
> Finwe->Finarfin->Galadriel->Celebrian->Arwen



ese es un problema que siempre veo con los elfos en los juegos de rol, si son inmortales y apenas se reproducen cada varias décadas o siglos cómo va a haber suficientes generaciones para que se aprecien mutaciones y razas? Las adaptaciones al medio solo se producen cuando hay una sucesión de generaciones, mientras más rápida sea mejor: los elfos son todo lo contrario, eternos e inmutables


----------



## Apolodoro (19 Feb 2022)

Menuda mierda de artículo. Yo no quiero minorías exóticas, ni mujeres metidas con calzador en la épica de Tolkien. Que vean esa mierda los wokes.


----------



## Kerdo (19 Feb 2022)

Vaya copypaste colega


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Juani (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tackler (21 Feb 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 944477



Parece que hubo Genocidio entre la segunda edad y la tercera.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Jun 2022)

Un primer vistazo a los orcos de la serie


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Jun 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Un primer vistazo a los orcos de la serie



Tal vez lo único bueno que he visto de este truño hasta ahora.


----------



## Vlood (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Decipher (14 Ago 2022)

Los fans son nazis edición 3 mil millones de la propaganda progre.


----------



## Trigger Warning (14 Ago 2022)

Tolkien era ultra cristiano y conservador, un hombre respetable, con ideas muy claras y que no daba su brazo a torcer. 
Ni con su exquisita imaginación sería capaz de pensar en hasta que extremos estos satanistas de mierda están intentando destruir su obra.

Estos guarros están haciendo todo lo posible para justificar la semejante puta mierda de serie, sacando frases fuera de contexto.
Tan simple como ignorar y rechazar todo este tipo de contenido basura.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Ago 2022)




----------

